# Fajita marinade help?



## Coach Jordan (Nov 19, 2009)

I need a beef fajita marinade recipe.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have done sooo good with simply taking fresh onions, dice em up, put them in a mocajete or a blender with lots of freshly squeezed lemon or lime, let the meat sit for a day, season cook and thank me later.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bubba has it
I also use onion, cilantro, beer, garlic, salt, pepper, lemon, smoked paprika


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Adams beef fajita seasoning all over them then soak in pineapple and lime juice for a few hours.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Pappasito's uses pineapple juice and soy sauce. Then hit with a little of your favorite seasonings. Not exactly authentic but tastes pretty good.


----------



## Coach Jordan (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys sounds good. think I will add a little bit of beer to bubbas recipe and try it out.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I prefer to cook on the carbon mesquite coal you can get this as most mexican meat markets, I ve found its just as easy to find a good clean market the fajitas are already marinated usually average $5.00 lb 2 lbs will usually feed 4 people


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

1st Take some long Flank steak and tenderize it. Then I cover them in fiesta brand fajita seasoning or whatever you like. Place the meat in a pan and then cover them in lime juice. After the lime juice add a Corona. Not a miller, bud, or coors it has to be a low quality over priced mexican beer and Corona is the ticket!! let that marinade in the fride for 4-6 hours. 4-6 very important for being tender!!

2nd get
Build a good mesquite fire and let it burn down. I always use mesquite wood never charcoal. when your fire gets good and hot. Throw the meat on the open flame. Then cook until 90% done. I usally look at the membrane and when it starts to break away and shrival up they are getting close. While they are cooking cut up some onions, one jalpeno if you like the heat, and bell peppers.

3rd pull the beef off the fire when it is looking ready. Cut the meat up agaisnt the grane in strips. Get a large well seasoned cast iron skillet hot and throw your veggies and beef in. I usally add a little more lime juice and corona just to cook off. when the veggies are finshed crank the heat to high and serve them out of the skillet sizzling. These will be very tender and your guest will ask you for the recipe I promise!! 

An old mexican man named arthur garcia that has worked & lived on our ranch for 20 years showed me how to cook these and they are **** good. His cooking is my favorite and I would put him up against anyone.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Thousand Island dressing is hard to beat for an easy marinade.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*fajitas*

Pappasito's also let's the meat marinate in a container that has had a vacuum pulled on it. That way the pineapple juice gets down into the meat and starts breaking it down so it will be tender.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

beswart said:


> Pappasito's also let's the meat marinate in a container that has had a vacuum pulled on it. That way the pineapple juice gets down into the meat and starts breaking it down so it will be tender.


They didn't the 10 years I spent with them, but maybe they have changed their procedures.

Pineapple, Soy and dilute with water. They call it Agua *****. I never have pineapple juice, so I just use OJ.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I use zesty italian diluted with pineapple juice and some brown sugar, let it come to a simmer on the stove, cool then baste meat generously in it and let set overnite


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

*Treebeard's recipe*

This is a good one and worth trying. 
6 tblspns tomato paste
1 1/4 cups brewed STRONG coffee
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 tblspn sugar
2 tblspns salt
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon black pepper
3 tblspns fresh squeezed lime juice
1/4 cup vegetable oil

This recipe is enough for 3 skirt steaks. Place steak in gallon freezer bag and cover with marinade. Remove all air and place in fridge. Remaining marinade can be heated up and drizzled on meat after cooking. 
I use this when time permits and it is always good. BTW, there is no coffee taste in the meet. :bounce:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are making a marinade, don't put the oil in until right before you cook 

it does little for the up front flavor and prohibits the other ingred. from blending in the meat


the mojo criollo from fiesta in the tall clear bottle is pretty handy, just alter as needed. we use it on beef skirts, pork chops and chicken


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

fangard said:


> They didn't the 10 years I spent with them, but maybe they have changed their procedures.
> 
> Pineapple, Soy and dilute with water. They call it Agua *****. I never have pineapple juice, so I just use OJ.


Try this.....

INGREDIENTS

1 part pineapple juice
1 part soy sauce
2 parts water
Splash of Teriyaki Sauce
DIRECTIONS

Pour a can of pineapple juice into bowl, fill the empty can with soy sauce ...dump into bowl ..fill the can twice with water empty into bowl. Add a splash of Teriyaki sauce. Marinade meat overnight in the refrigerator.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Quickest best marinade for fajitas.

Prep the meat, remove most of the fat, and butterfly the skirt so that the meat is thinner.

Soak it all in a container with Mojo Criollo (made by Goya Seasonings) other brands do exist as well, but Goya is prevalent around here.

Soak for a little bit, maybe 30 minutes or so, then sprinkle on any brand of Fajita Seasoning (Fajita Sazon).

Cook over mesquite charcoal, no need to overcook.

Remove from fire, take inside and cut up across the grain.

Serve in tacos with pico and guac, doesn't get much easier than that.....

and for the record.... Meskuns don't usually use any Worchesteshire, Soy or Teryaki Sauce...... just sayin'


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Zesty Italian dressing, soak at least 4 hours.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Shortmag71 said:


> Zesty Italian dressing, soak at least 4 hours.


X2. It's by far the best and easiest


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried adding a little pineapple juice to my regular fajita marinade. They were the most tender yet. Thanks for that tip. It will be standard going forward.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Fiesta Brand Fajita Seasoning & the juice of 2 limes is what we use.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Mine is similar. I use some of the Fiesta seasoning, 2 limes, little canola, little Worcestershire, Salt Grass 7 spice and I add pineapple juice now. Sometimes I add a little tequila. I slice my homegrown peppers and onions and season with the Fiesta seasoning, white wine vinegar and olive oil. Cook hot and fast on lump charcoal and serve on hot cast iron fajita plates.


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Got a question. I marinated my fajitas with pineapple juice soy sauce and fiesta seasoning around 12:30 pm today. Put it in the fridge and plan on cooking tomorrow morning before I come to work maybe around 10:00 am cook em. Is this too long to be marinating?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Sixto713 said:


> Got a question. I marinated my fajitas with pineapple juice soy sauce and fiesta seasoning around 12:30 pm today. Put it in the fridge and plan on cooking tomorrow morning before I come to work maybe around 10:00 am cook em. Is this too long to be marinating?


no


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yea baby. Here's som pics and they came out slap your moma good. Lol


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sixto713 said:


> Got a question. I marinated my fajitas with pineapple juice soy sauce and fiesta seasoning around 12:30 pm today. Put it in the fridge and plan on cooking tomorrow morning before I come to work maybe around 10:00 am cook em. Is this too long to be marinating?


Not too long at all. Here's one to try: Cut the fajita meat first cross grain and about 1 1/4" wide. Marinate in pineapple juice for 24 hours. Take out of pineapple and put in Italian dressing for another 24 hours. About an hour before cooking take out of fridge and season with your favorite seasoning. I use tony's and garlic powder. Then throw em on a hot grill with mesquite wood or lump charcoal. They cook super fast since they're already cut. I personally haven't eaten a fajita that I liked better.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

HEB packeged, marinated fajitas.
throw them on hot mesquite coals. enjoy
as good as my or your special marinated fajitas and too easy.


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

1cup oil, 1cup cider vinager, 1tbl crushed garlic, 1tsp cayanne pepper, 2bay leaves. Let it soak overnite.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone use a store bought bottle marinade with pineapple juice, lime and all the seasonings already in it?


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

What kweber said 

X2 really easy ! 

Jason.


----------



## SaltyRob (Jan 30, 2006)

RAYSOR said:


> Does anyone use a store bought bottle marinade with pineapple juice, lime and all the seasonings already in it?


I used one from HEB a tequilla lime one. That was GROSS!!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

HATE the HEB pre-marinaded fajitas. Horrible taste. If you want good pre-marinaded, go to a mexican meat market like La Michacoan or La morelina and buy their fajitas marinadas. Very good stuff. The pineapple + soy works well too.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The spicy ones are terrible I agree with that, but the regular pre seasoned ones are pretty dang good.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i read this thread and tired my marinade with , 50 cent can of pineapple juice, onion, garlic, soy sauce, chopped cilantro, 1 lime juice and marinaded a whole cut up chicken,24 hours , covered with tonys/pepper and grilled/smoke with applewood and was awesome


----------

